# when and where do kids do the cycling proficiency these days?



## united4ever (14 Sep 2019)

my lad is in year 6 at school and school haven't mentioned it. Do you have to sort something yourself and if so who runs them. We are in Trafford, Greater Manchester.


----------



## DCLane (14 Sep 2019)

School - usually Year 4/5 and it's now Bikeability: https://bikeability.org.uk/


----------



## keithmac (14 Sep 2019)

My son did it, think the school have knocked it on the head since though which is a shame.


----------



## tom73 (14 Sep 2019)

Just thought i'd search my area and nothing came up


----------



## otek59 (14 Sep 2019)

My daughter did her Bikeability in the school playground and our local park then on to the road


----------



## iateyoubutler (15 Sep 2019)

There`s probably an "APP"


----------



## lazybloke (15 Sep 2019)

Year 6 here abouts. One of mine is doing it next month.


----------



## roadrash (15 Sep 2019)

@united4ever contact your local council they should have all the relevant info.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 Sep 2019)

Our school does it in 5/6 on the playground and then takes an excursion onto a local housing estate. 

Same as the other local school nearest us but they have to use the main road and a 13% hill. Lots of whinging.


----------



## united4ever (25 Sep 2019)

Thanks all, turns out they are doing it this week (he just started year 6) - two 4 hour sessions.


----------



## Sixmile (25 Sep 2019)

What's involved in this bikeability training? Bunny hops, track stands and a lecture on the technology of DI2?


----------



## Skanker (25 Sep 2019)

Sixmile said:


> What's involved in this bikeability training? Bunny hops, track stands and a lecture on the technology of DI2?



I think the kids do wheelies now and not bunny hops anymore.


----------

